# Worst thing to do at a con?



## OnlyWolf (Mar 21, 2010)

List all the worst things you can think of to do at a con. It can be anything you want!! (that includes 'yiff' related topics)


----------



## Atrak (Mar 21, 2010)

Yiffing. Oh, wait, that's entertainment.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 21, 2010)

Get drunk without having a sober buddy with you to keep you from doing something very..._very_ stupid.


----------



## Aden (Mar 21, 2010)

Honestly, any large-scale "bad" thing will only serve to entertain people like me further. The worst thing I think that someone can do at a con is invade my personal space.


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 21, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Get drunk without having a sober buddy with you to keep you from doing something very..._very_ stupid.


This ^


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 21, 2010)

Walk in naked.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2010)

Be one of the idiots that get in front of the news cameras, cause the con staff have been trained on how to do that and you haven't.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 21, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Get drunk without having a sober buddy with you to keep you from doing something very..._very_ stupid.



Please have said sober person carry a video camera.



Aden said:


> Honestly, any large-scale "bad" thing will only serve to entertain people like me further. The worst thing I think that someone can do at a con is invade my personal space.



If some random stranger in a full fursuit started to yiff me, I'd take him/her out.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 21, 2010)

Randomly bend over.


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 21, 2010)

Stairdiving, especially while drunk or high.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 21, 2010)

Burst in playing a some that says
"Pet me, Feed me, Go away."
I totally have a song that have those lyrics :3


----------



## Fay V (Mar 21, 2010)

Mess with the hotel guests that are not part of the convention. Telling them ALL about furry when they don't give a shit, or running up in fursuit to glomp them. 
Also...take a god damn shower sometime furries >.>


----------



## Reednemer (Mar 21, 2010)

Actually going.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 21, 2010)

Go into the middle of the group and yell, "Who wants to yiff?"


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 21, 2010)

Walk in unarmed.


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 21, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Walk in unarmed.


Also this


----------



## Atrak (Mar 21, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Walk in unarmed.



Yeah, don't leave your arms at the hotel. How are you going to reach in your pocket for the admission ticket/money without them? :V


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 21, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Yeah, don't leave your arms at the hotel. How are you going to reach in your pocket for the admission ticket/money without them? :V



Easy. Blow the receptionist or anyone who questions you.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2010)

Go to a con in the first place :V


----------



## Bando (Mar 21, 2010)

Go in WITH clothes on.


----------



## torachi (Mar 21, 2010)

buy their E at a rave


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 21, 2010)

torachi said:


> buy their E at a rave


Oh, but everyone love roofies


----------



## Atrak (Mar 21, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Easy. Blow the receptionist or anyone who questions you.



But your blow skill suffers a -10 penalty with no hands :V .


----------



## Reednemer (Mar 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Go to a con in the first place :V




Look up.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 21, 2010)

Reednemer said:


> Look up.



I see the address bar.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2010)

Reednemer said:


> Look up.


I looked up but all I saw was my roof


----------



## Bando (Mar 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I looked up but all I saw was my roof



I saw ceiling cat O_O


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 21, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I saw ceiling cat O_O


I saw basement cat? D;


----------



## Reednemer (Mar 21, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I see the address bar.



Are you sure?


----------



## Atrak (Mar 21, 2010)

Reednemer said:


> Are you sure?



No.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Mar 21, 2010)

OnlyWolf said:


> I saw basement cat? D;



Move out of your mom's basement?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

Reednemer said:


> Look up.



Oh SHI-!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh SHI-!



OH NOES! NOT FACE RAEP!


----------



## Bando (Mar 21, 2010)

HAXX said:


> OH NOES! NOT FACE RAEP!



You know you like it. :3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> You know you like it. :3



*Purr* You're right, I do


----------



## garoose (Mar 21, 2010)

Why is everyone looking up?


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 21, 2010)

Pipsqueak said:


> Move out of your mom's basement?


lolwut? I reside in my room. :O


----------



## Bando (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *Purr* You're right, I do



*twisted* 

Now get over to Harley's van party and you can get some.


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 21, 2010)

garoose said:


> Why is everyone looking up?


cuz ceiling cat is there


----------



## garoose (Mar 21, 2010)

OnlyWolf said:


> cuz ceiling cat is there


 
Ohh, how did I miss that? *gets mauled by a angry cat*


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 21, 2010)

garoose said:


> Ohh, how did I miss that? *gets mauled by a angry cat*


*takes pictures so perv's on FAF can yiff to them* X3


----------



## Bando (Mar 21, 2010)

OnlyWolf said:


> *takes pictures so perv's on FAF can yiff to them* X3



OH MURR~

*fapfapfap*

:V


----------



## garoose (Mar 21, 2010)

OnlyWolf said:


> *takes pictures so perv's on FAF can yiff to them* X3


 
Could I get a copy of that?

fap fap fap fap fap


----------



## Atrak (Mar 21, 2010)

OnlyWolf said:


> *takes pictures so perv's on FAF can yiff to them* X3





Bando37 said:


> OH MURR~
> 
> *fapfapfap*
> 
> :V





garoose said:


> Could I get a copy of that?
> 
> fap fap fap fap fap



>:V









*fwipfwipfwip*


----------



## garoose (Mar 21, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> >:V
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*fweep fweep fweep fweep*


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 21, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> OH MURR~
> 
> *fapfapfap*
> 
> :V


EEW SICK, GROSS! :V


----------



## Bando (Mar 21, 2010)

Fwippidy fwippidy fwippidy


----------



## Atrak (Mar 21, 2010)

garoose said:


> *fweep fweep fweep fweep*





Bando37 said:


> Fwippidy fwippidy fwippidy



You can't match the awesomeness of the fwip.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh SHI-!


Is that a plush?
Because, if so, I FUCKING WANT IT.



ArielMT said:


> Stairdiving, especially while drunk or high.


Lol. Tumbles.


Taking someone's child to your hotel room for... "roleplaying." (Yeah. Just keep calling it that. You sick fuck.)


----------



## Darkwolfy502 (Mar 21, 2010)

Walk up to random people face to face staring, then cough.


----------



## Dass (Mar 21, 2010)

What the hell's going on here?


----------



## garoose (Mar 21, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You can't match the awesomeness of the fwip.


 
*fwiboobidybopapplosip fwiboobidybopapplosip fwiboobidybopapplosip*


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 21, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You can't match the awesomeness of the fwip.


screw fwip. I will burn it then take a shit on it's ashes


----------



## Bando (Mar 21, 2010)

Dass said:


> What the hell's going on here?



Fapping, apparently.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 21, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Is that a plush?
> Because, if so, I FUCKING WANT IT.
> 
> 
> ...



It's a 3-D graphic.



Dass said:


> What the hell's going on here?



Fwipping and cheap imitations.



garoose said:


> *fwiboobidybopapplosip fwiboobidybopapplosip fwiboobidybopapplosip*



My point has been reinforced.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 21, 2010)

OnlyWolf said:


> screw fwip. I will burn it then take a shit on it's ashes



Fwip is already so hot that it will give the fire third-degree burns.


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 21, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Fapping, apparently.


you mean, _YOUR_ fapping. :V


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 21, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Fwip is already so hot that it will give the fire third-degree burns.


Wait.... that's chuck norris's job? Or am I sadly mistaken by the power of the all mighty, FWIP!


----------



## Bando (Mar 21, 2010)

OnlyWolf said:


> you mean, _YOUR_ fapping. :V



Sarcasm. Detect it. >:V


----------



## garoose (Mar 21, 2010)

OnlyWolf said:


> you mean, _YOUR_ fapping. :V


 
This is FAF, everyone is one-handed typing, _*EVERYONE*_


----------



## Atrak (Mar 21, 2010)

OnlyWolf said:


> Wait.... that's chuck norris's job? Or am I sadly mistaken by the power of the all mighty, FWIP!



Chuck Norris doesn't have a job.



Bando37 said:


> Sarcasm. Detect it. >:V



That defeats his purpose.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 21, 2010)

garoose said:


> This is FAF, everyone is one-handed typing, _*EVERYONE*_


 
I'm not. I'm using my tongue to type.


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 21, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I'm not. I'm using my tongue to type.


 
everyone except for everyone that's not you.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 21, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I'm not. I'm using my tongue to type.



Forehead here. The keys on my board are *MASSIVE*.


----------



## garoose (Mar 21, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I'm not. I'm using my tongue to type.


 
I just thought of a brilliant idea, if you use your **** to type, and do it right, you kill two birds with one stone!


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 21, 2010)

I think my thread has been derailed.. Dx


----------



## Dass (Mar 21, 2010)

OnlyWolf said:


> I think my thread has been derailed.. Dx



So quickly, in fact, that you can see the thread-train from the platform.


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 21, 2010)

Dass said:


> So quickly, in fact, that you can see the thread-train from the platform.


LOL!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2010)

Anyone wanna meet up at anthrocon and IRL yiff?!!?!?!?


----------



## Atrak (Mar 21, 2010)

Dass said:


> So quickly, in fact, that you can see the thread-train from the platform.



I see no platform.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 21, 2010)

garoose said:


> I just thought of a brilliant idea, if you use your **** to type, and do it right, you kill two birds with one stone!


 
I was typing with my cock once. But then edie informed me that having an erection for Z for more than 3 hours is a risk and I should see a physician.


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 21, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I see no platform.


i love that game. :O


----------



## Teco (Mar 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Anyone wanna meet up at anthrocon and IRL yiff?!!?!?!?


 
Thats not a bad idea at all!


I'm saying this with sarcasm. Maybe.


----------



## garoose (Mar 21, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I see no platform.


 
omg that was hilarious, it makes me want to derail more threads...


----------



## Atrak (Mar 21, 2010)

OnlyWolf said:


> i love that game. :O



It wasn't interactive.


----------



## garoose (Mar 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Anyone wanna meet up at anthrocon and IRL yiff?!!?!?!?


 
No, we gotta plan a furpile right in the lobby, and we'll call all of the local news stations too


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Anyone wanna meet up at anthrocon and IRL yiff?!!?!?!?


I hope to not see you there. D; Don't ruin my first con!! :O (even though I know it will be ruined by someone else)


----------



## Atrak (Mar 21, 2010)

Nylak is watching  .


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 21, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> It wasn't interactive.


well it is now. :l


----------



## garoose (Mar 21, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Nylak is watching  .


 
haha yeah, her name stands out... its like blah, blah, blah, *NYLAK*, blah blah


----------



## Teco (Mar 21, 2010)

Oh, never look like a white Michael Jackson. ...whiter. While sitting in the lobby at AnthroCon. Random drunk black lady will make you take pictures with her and strike a Thriller pose. True Story.


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 21, 2010)

('._.)


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 21, 2010)

NYLAK ILY.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2010)

OnlyWolf said:


> I hope to not see you there. D; Don't ruin my first con!! :O (even though I know it will be ruined by someone else)


How the hell would I ruin it? Not that I'll be there anyways.


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How the hell would I ruin it? Not that I'll be there anyways.


Lol sarcasm was included in that statement. :V


----------



## Atrak (Mar 21, 2010)

OnlyWolf said:


> well it is now. :l





OnlyWolf said:


> ('._.)



I see you as this now:
*:âˆ *


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2010)

OnlyWolf said:


> Lol sarcasm was included in that statement. :V


Well someone else will ruin it for you when they grope your ass in an elevator or something.


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 21, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I see you as this now:
> *:âˆ *


Why thank you. :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V :V


----------



## abitfuzzy (Mar 21, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I see no platform.


 lol havn't seen that one before.


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well someone else will ruin it for you when they grope your ass in an elevator or something.


and you know what H&K? You are probably right... o_o


----------



## Teco (Mar 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well someone else will ruin it for you when they grope your ass in an elevator or something.


 
I got stuck in one of those damned things while I was there. I tried to initate "100 bottles of gin on the wall." It didn't work.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 21, 2010)

OnlyWolf said:


> and you know what H&K? You are probably right... o_o



I'll be sure to bring Harley, his van, some kids, and the corpse of a dead skunk.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 21, 2010)

Teco said:


> I got stuck in one of those damned things while I was there. I tried to initate "100 bottles of gin on the wall." It didn't work.



That's because it's "100 Dicks Full of Cum on the Wall."


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 21, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I'll be sure to bring Harley, his van, some kids, and the corpse of a dead skunk.


Is that all in harley's van?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2010)

I still don't get what you do at a furry con other than get drunk, dance like an idiot, buy porn. and have sex.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 21, 2010)

OnlyWolf said:


> Is that all in harley's van?



No, they're pushing it. He's stingy with buying gas :V .


Not enough room in there, anyway, with the...nvm.



Heckler & Koch said:


> I still don't get what you do at a  furry con other than get drunk, dance like an idiot, buy porn. and have  sex.



Yiff.


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I still don't get what you do at a furry con other than get drunk, dance like an idiot, buy porn. and have sex.


sums it up right there. don't forget the glow stringing though.


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 21, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> No, they're pushing it. He's stingy with buying gas :V .
> 
> 
> Not enough room in there, anyway, with the...nvm.
> ...


with the what? :O


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2010)

Furry cons seem boring.


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Furry cons seem boring.


besides fur-piles, drunk porn, yiff, and making an ass of yourself and the fandom on T.V. when the news people come to film it and critique it, yeah.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 21, 2010)

If I had a tail and a taxidermy coyote [that i can't afford ] i'd go to a con and claim it was my mate.


----------



## Dass (Mar 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I still don't get what you do at a furry con other than get drunk, dance like an idiot, buy porn. and have sex.



Oh come on, like there isn't a reason they aren't telling us.

I haven't got a clue about you, but I'm prepared to waste $30 on an answer.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 22, 2010)

^GET OUT SCRUB UR BAD



OnlyWolf said:


> besides fur-piles, drunk porn, yiff, and making an ass of yourself and the fandom on T.V. when the news people come to film it and critique it, yeah.


None of that sound fun


----------



## Atrak (Mar 22, 2010)

OnlyWolf said:


> besides fur-piles, drunk porn, yiff, and making an ass of yourself and the fandom on T.V. when the news people come to film it and critique it, yeah.



The news people would edit me out.


----------



## Dass (Mar 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> ^GET OUT SCRUB UR BAD



This makes less sense to me than the first time you said that.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 22, 2010)

Dass said:


> This makes less sense to me than the first time you said that.



Possibly means this.


----------



## Dass (Mar 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Possibly means this.



Confusion... Not... Lessened...


----------



## Mentova (Mar 22, 2010)

Dass said:


> This makes less sense to me than the first time you said that.


Do you play WoW? I assume so since you have a tauren avatar and you set your "species" to tauren.


----------



## Dass (Mar 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Do you play WoW? I assume so since you have a tauren avatar and you set your "species" to tauren.



Yes, but I still haven't got a clue what you're talking about.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 22, 2010)

Dass said:


> Yes, but I still haven't got a clue what you're talking about.


Do you have an 80?


----------



## Dass (Mar 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Do you have an 80?



Yeah, but I'm still lost about what you're on about.

Allow me to clarify: I haven't got a damn clue what you mean by "scrub"


----------



## Mentova (Mar 22, 2010)

Dass said:


> Yeah, but I'm still lost about what you're on about.


You mean you've _never_ seen someone ranting about how someone is a "STUPID SCRUB" or "UR A BAD!" or "GEARSCORE!"?


----------



## Atrak (Mar 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You mean you've _never_ seen someone ranting about how someone is a "STUPID SCRUB" or "UR A BAD!" or "GEARSCORE!"?



He was a shut-in, and preferred grinding giant rats solo.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 22, 2010)

I seriously need some yiff.


----------



## Dass (Mar 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You mean you've _never_ seen someone ranting about how someone is a "STUPID SCRUB" or "UR A BAD!" or "GEARSCORE!"?



No...



atrakaj said:


> He was a shut-in, and preferred grinding giant rats solo.



That pretty much hits the nail on the head.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 22, 2010)

feel free to look among scotty's growning collection of filth.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 22, 2010)

Dass said:


> No...
> 
> 
> 
> That pretty much hits the nail on the head.


Either you are on the best server in the game or you do absolutely _nothing_ at 80.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 22, 2010)

Dass said:


> No...
> 
> 
> 
> That pretty much hits the nail on the head.



I have pretty good aim, which is why I'd make a bad mod. They need to have bad aim when using the ban hammer :V .

Accidental casualties are the best kind.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 22, 2010)

Yiff me motherfuckers. Why do I have to get all hardass and shit.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 22, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Yiff me motherfuckers. Why do I have to get all hardass and shit.


NO


----------



## Rytes (Mar 22, 2010)

Anything normal


----------



## Atrak (Mar 22, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Yiff me motherfuckers. Why do I have to get all hardass and shit.





Heckler & Koch said:


> NO



Oh shi-

Turned down by both scotty *and *Heck? It's the anti-christ! Oh, wait, that would probably turn them on...

It's Bill Gates!


----------



## torachi (Mar 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Furry cons seem boring.


 
good, strong psychedelics can enhance the experience.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 22, 2010)

torachi said:


> good, strong psychedelics can enhance the experience.


but I don't do drugs


----------



## Atrak (Mar 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> but I don't do drugs



He meant me. Oh, wait, I'm not from the 70's.


----------



## Rytes (Mar 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> but I don't do drugs



Drink up then


----------



## Dass (Mar 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Either you are on the best server in the game or you do absolutely _nothing_ at 80.



Well, 3-4 quarters of Naxx and VoA (both on relatives characters), but having turned 80 apprx. 1 month ago I feel I've missed the window of oppurunity.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Oh shi-
> 
> Turned down by both scotty *and *Heck? It's the anti-christ! Oh, wait, that would probably turn them on...
> 
> It's Bill Gates!



inorite? -10 awesome points for Heckler.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 22, 2010)

Dass said:


> Well, 3-4 quarters of Naxx and VoA (both on relatives characters), but having turned 80 apprx. 1 month ago I feel I've missed the window of oppurunity.


Wait until you start pugging ToC raids and doing LFDs of the ICC 5 mans.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 22, 2010)

HAXX said:


> inorite? -10 awesome points for Heckler.



Says more about you than them...


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Says more about you than them...



Cool? You understand me better?


----------



## Atrak (Mar 22, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Cool? You understand me better?



Fire and Ice.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Fire and Ice.



...its bad to masturbate with IcyHot


----------



## Atrak (Mar 22, 2010)

HAXX said:


> ...its bad to masturbate with Icyhot.



Fail of an image.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Fail of an image.



OH GAWD, YOUR JUDGMENT WOUNDS ME!


----------



## torachi (Mar 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> He meant me. Oh, wait, I'm not from the 70's.


 
this hurts the feelings of all the cool drugs discovered since then.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 22, 2010)

HAXX said:


> OH GAWD, YOUR JUDGMENT WOUNDS ME!



They don't heal, either.



torachi said:


> this hurts the feelings of all the cool drugs discovered since then.



Cool...drugs? Give an example, please.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> They don't heal, either.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool...drugs? Give an example, please.



Well its a good thing im not really wounded then.


----------



## Rytes (Mar 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Cool...drugs? Give an example, please.



Don't get me started, son.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 22, 2010)

Slam-dancing with Mr. Brownstone often results in cute junkie boys<3


----------



## torachi (Mar 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Cool...drugs? Give an example, please.


 
hey if you dont like, im not going to change your mind. i just dig 3-12 hour entertainment highlighted by occasional insights into myself and my surroundings. 

but yeah, 2c-e,2c-b, amt, mdma...all interesting (read: cool) subjects synthesized/administered/popularized post-1970.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 22, 2010)

Rytes said:


> Don't get me started, son.



Get started, father.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 22, 2010)

I'M HIGH ON CRACK


----------



## Atrak (Mar 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'M HIGH ON CRACK



Next time call a plumber that wears a belt.


----------



## Teco (Mar 22, 2010)

torachi said:


> this hurts the feelings of all the cool drugs discovered since then.



Better not include sweet Mary J. Shits medicine and dont you ever say otherwise.

E is very bad to do when you're straight and at a furry rave. UGH, Mister Wolf your fur feels SOOOOO GOOOD. OH MURR.

...not true story, not to me atleast. Not yet.


----------



## garoose (Mar 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Next time call a plumber that wears a belt.


 
hohohohoho


----------



## Teco (Mar 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'M HIGH ON CRACK



YOU'RE A ROCK AND ROLL CLOWN, GE GE GE GE-YEAH!


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 22, 2010)

MDMA was my 6 month love affair. I miss her</3


----------



## torachi (Mar 22, 2010)

Teco said:


> Better not include sweet Mary J. Shits medicine and dont you ever say otherwise.


 
why would bud be considered among the chems discovered after the hippies?


----------



## Atrak (Mar 22, 2010)

Teco said:


> Better not include sweet Mary J. Shits medicine and dont you ever say otherwise.
> 
> E is very bad to do when you're straight and at a furry rave. UGH, Mister Wolf your fur feels SOOOOO GOOOD. OH MURR.
> 
> ...not true story, not to me atleast. Not yet.



Is it a prescription *drug*? Or maybe an over-the-counter *drug*?


----------



## Teco (Mar 22, 2010)

torachi said:


> why would bud be considered among the chems discovered after the hippies?



Cause it is. In america. And that's a shame.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 22, 2010)

PEE ON A FURSUIT THAT ISNT YOURS


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> PEE ON A FURSUIT THAT ISNT YOURS


Some people like that kind of stuff. :s


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 22, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Some people like that kind of stuff. :s



THEN LIGHT IT ON FIRE


----------



## Charrio (Mar 22, 2010)

Bringing your trained dogs with you to the motel so they can be whored out to furries for a price and passing out cards to your special ranch where you can hump animals he abused for this exact purpose. 

And Yet i bet this has happened! more then once!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> THEN LIGHT IT ON FIRE


Light it on fire then pee it out!


----------



## Veovis (Mar 22, 2010)

Run around naked yelling "WOOO" really loudly? Sorry I'm tired and weird things tend  to wander into my brain.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 22, 2010)

Veovis said:


> Run around naked yelling "WOOO" really loudly? Sorry I'm tired and weird things tend  to wander into my brain.


:V
Running around yelling "YIIIIIFFFFF!"


----------



## Veovis (Mar 22, 2010)

Oh that too I suppose, though some people might consider that a good thing. ;;


----------



## Fay V (Mar 22, 2010)

Walk around public areas of the hotel in bondage gear with a leather wolf mask 

(I've seen this done...it was kinda scary.)


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 22, 2010)

Fay V said:


> Walk around public areas of the hotel in bondage gear with a leather wolf mask
> 
> (I've seen this done...it was kinda scary.)


I would walk around in bondage gear.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 22, 2010)

Fay V said:


> Walk around public areas of the hotel in bondage gear with a leather wolf mask
> 
> (I've seen this done...it was kinda scary.)


creepy


----------



## Veovis (Mar 22, 2010)

Oh dear.. bondage gear. Creepy indeed...


----------



## Atrak (Mar 22, 2010)

Veovis said:


> Oh dear.. bondage gear. Creepy indeed...


 
I was walking around in my iron maiden the other day...


----------



## yummynbeefy (Mar 22, 2010)

going into a furcon and screaming at the top of your lungs

"WHO WANTS TO PLOW MY ASS?!?!?"

and yea i totally stole that hahahaha


----------



## furatail (Mar 22, 2010)

Brag about not neutering your pet.


----------



## Teco (Mar 22, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> :V
> Running around yelling "YIIIIIFFFFF!"


 
I want to do this. In full sprint.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 22, 2010)

I think one of the worst things you can do is not have fun.

That aside, not taking the time to get rest every day, and not eating well, and not bathing is a big set up for con-crud.

Not tipping the peeps who wait on you at restaurants...that's a pretty nasty thing to do too. If you can afford 40 + on Pronz, than you can afford to give your waiter a tip.

Also basic pleases and thank-you's should not be forgotten. When someone opens the door for you, you say thank-you. When you need something say please, and thank the person who helps. Not doing so makes people like me want to smack you upside the head and give the stern motherly lecture approach.

Showing off that expensive fap material you just bought yourself in the public get together area, pretty bad idea too.

Also kicking out your roommates to make room for a popufur...bad juju on you.

Also, becoming known for doing a stupid emo thing like throwing yourself down the stairs because you scared off everyone and no one wants to hang with you....that's a pretty bad thing to do.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 22, 2010)

Reednemer said:


> Actually going.


 This^


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 22, 2010)

Fay V said:


> Walk around public areas of the hotel in bondage gear with a leather wolf mask
> 
> (I've seen this done...it was kinda scary.)



sounds sexy


----------



## Leslie SWIFTY Foxpaws (Mar 22, 2010)

Um Lighting someone's fursuit on fire then yiff them


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 22, 2010)

Leslie SWIFTY Foxpaws said:


> Um Lighting someone's fursuit on fire then yiff them


 I'll happily light someone on fire though I don't fuck random people :3


----------



## Atrak (Mar 22, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> going into a furcon and screaming at the top of your lungs
> 
> "WHO WANTS TO PLOW MY ASS?!?!?"
> 
> and yea i totally stole that hahahaha





atrakaj said:


> Go into the middle of the group and yell, "Who wants to yiff?"



:V


----------



## kyle19 (Mar 22, 2010)

Screaming Yiff seems to be the worst thing to do.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 22, 2010)

raping someone in a fursuit, then lighting them on fire, then peeing on them.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 22, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Screaming Yiff seems to be the worst thing to do.


 
If you don't want a furpile on you then yea otherwise it might be the best thing to do lol


----------



## yummynbeefy (Mar 22, 2010)

ya kno wat

maybe ill scream YIFF!!! just to see the reaction at a con or something


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 22, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> ya kno wat
> 
> maybe ill scream YIFF!!! just to see the reaction at a con or something


 
Your probably going to have about 100 different cocks being inserted into every hole in your body :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 22, 2010)

I honestly think you guys are taking it a bit serious....You guys must be thinking that each and every furry at a convention will act like a stereotypical "Scotty" if and whenever possible. Sheesh, I'm not even that bad to go and act irrational and/or crazy in public, even if it is a ton of furfags...


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I honestly think you guys are taking it a bit serious....You guys must be thinking that each and every furry at a convention will act like a stereotypical "Scotty" if and whenever possible. Sheesh, I'm not even that bad to go and act irrational and/or crazy in public, even if it is a ton of furfags...


 
You see, a ton of furfags and what do furfags do 100% of the time Scotty...just think about this for a minute, you should think of the answer soon


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 22, 2010)

Fay V said:


> Walk around public areas of the hotel in bondage gear with a leather wolf mask
> 
> (I've seen this done...it was kinda scary.)


 Why would someone do that.:|


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 22, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> Why would someone do that.:|


 furfags...you get it now? :O


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 22, 2010)

I think playing Fur and Loathing on the VCR would raise some ire.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 22, 2010)

Apparently people lost all rationality when it comes to doing stuff in public. I don't think anyone would do anything "bad".. whether they're a furfag or not, it doesn't matter.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Apparently people lost all rationality when it comes to doing stuff in public. I don't think anyone would do anything "bad".. whether they're a furfag or not, it doesn't matter.


 
but their version of bad might not be the same as yours :V
I don't think yiff in anyways is considered bad and will attempt to buttfuck who ever starts showing signs they want it.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Mar 22, 2010)

Reednemer said:


> Actually going.


the main thread question has been answered, we can derail this now.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 22, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> the main thread question has been answered, we can derail this now.



Has already been accomplished.


Then someone came in and realigned it >:V .


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> but their version of bad might not be the same as yours :V
> I don't think yiff in anyways is considered bad and will attempt to buttfuck who ever starts showing signs they want it.



Well it's obviously to toy with you....you gotta be retarded to think they actually want it right then and there, sure they might do it to show interest in you but again, they're retarded if they think any and everyone wants them.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 22, 2010)

> Worst thing to do at a con?


Cum on the elevator wall. This has actually happened, by the way. You'll have to scroll down, but more info can be found here and here (the second link might not work, though).

Either way, I plan on going to a furry convention later this year. I think it should be held this fall, I'll make sure to tell you guys if it really is that horrifying or not. But I'm a bit annoyed because the Swedish furry convention website was supposed to be up "after new year's" and it's in the middle of fucking March right now.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 22, 2010)

If I go I'll be sure to report in, probably have tons of pics as well.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 22, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I think playing Fur and Loathing on the VCR would raise some ire.



I just saw that...

I mean.... fear and loathing.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> If I go I'll be sure to report in, probably have tons of pics as well.


I'll be very disappointed if there's no fursuit sex going on the background, just so you know.


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 22, 2010)

Yuss.. derailed thread for the win! (first ever)


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 22, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I'll be very disappointed if there's no fursuit sex going on the background, just so you know.



Hehe, I would undoubtedly keep intimacy on the down-low unless it were comical


----------



## Aden (Mar 22, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> VCR



Daaaaamn, son


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 22, 2010)

Oh, and while you're there, burn any Softpaw Magazines you'll come across.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 22, 2010)

Aden said:


> Daaaaamn, son



I don't have Fur and Loathing on DVD.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 22, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Oh, and while you're there, burn any Softpaw Magazines you'll come across.



Softpaw? *Googles*

OOh, cub mags. Will do ^_^

BIWF.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Softpaw? *Googles*
> 
> OOh, cub mags. Will do ^_^
> 
> BIWF.


I hate to say this, but I'm not as used to the interbutts as I think most people here are, what does "BIWF" mean? D:


----------



## Fay V (Mar 22, 2010)

bring in a dog, go to somewhere a bunch of furries can see, punch it in the face.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 22, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I hate to say this, but I'm not as used to the interbutts as I think most people here are, what does "BIWF" mean? D:



OOps, meant KIWF.

This is what it means:


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 22, 2010)

Fay V said:


> bring in a dog, go to somewhere a bunch of furries can see, punch it in the face.



WITH A BROOM


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> OOps, meant KIWF.
> 
> This is what it means:


----------



## Liam (Mar 22, 2010)

Did anyone mention any felonies yet?


----------



## torachi (Mar 22, 2010)

Liam said:


> Did anyone mention any felonies yet?


 
about half are felonies. or atleast misdemeanors.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 22, 2010)

Another "worst thing to do at a con" would be flinging yourself down the stairs.

Oh wait, that's actually pretty awesome.


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 22, 2010)

Stairdiving has already been mentioned a few times.

Up there among the worst thing to do is to be in a partial or ears/tail get-up, in the middle of a hall outside a restaurant or bar bawwing about how the "mundanes" inside made fun of you for being a furry.  (Nike air-pump balls should fix that.)


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 22, 2010)

Probably hitting on some random furry in a fursuit. You never know what might be under there.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 22, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Stairdiving has already been mentioned a few times.


I could've sworn I read through this thread without seeing mention of it. I'm so dumb. x_x


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 22, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I could've sworn I read through this thread without seeing mention of it. I'm so dumb. x_x




yes. you're a moron.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 22, 2010)

Yell theres yiff outside and then lock the doors and steal stuff.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 22, 2010)

Leave the place without planting your bomb.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 22, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Leave the place without planting your bomb.


 stupid terrorists.... they are all n00bs


----------



## Browder (Mar 22, 2010)

Get rid of the 'for 18 or older' regulations and take your eight year old to go lucking for art of her favorite character, Goofy.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 22, 2010)

Browder said:


> Get rid of the 'for 18 or older' regulations and take your eight year old to go lucking for art of her favorite character, Goofy.



Not all cons have an age restriction....good thing I'm 18+ though.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Not all cons have an age restriction....good thing I'm 18+ though.


 hmmm when i go to a con you'll lie for me and say im 18 right scotty? :3   remember! i know where u live!


----------



## Browder (Mar 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *Not all cons have an age restriction..*.



...

D:

Seriously if some kid wanders in the wrong section just because she wants to see her favorite Disney characters, I will kill a puppy. Then I'll kill whoever's running the con.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> hmmm when i go to a con you'll lie for me and say im 18 right scotty? :3   remember! i know where u live!



I'll vouch for your age if you let me play with your bondage gear :3



Browder said:


> ...
> 
> D:
> 
> Seriously if some kid wanders in the wrong section just because she wants to see her favorite Disney characters, I will kill a puppy. Then I'll kill whoever's running the con.



They probably have someone keeping track of the horny furs going into the yiffing zone.....


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 22, 2010)

Make someone fur suit zipper work so it only zips up and cant unzip when need to take it off.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'll vouch for your age if you let me play with your bondage gear :3


Oh murr... :3


----------



## Usarise (Mar 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'll vouch for your age if you let me play with your bondage gear :3


 deal ^^ just dont get my new cuffs too rusty!  theyre cast iron! :3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> deal ^^ just dont get my new cuffs too rusty!  theyre cast iron! :3



Cast iron...why???

They rust AND they're rather brittle, they'll break rather easily...


----------



## Ratte (Mar 22, 2010)

Shut up, god damn.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 22, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Shut up, god damn.



You seem agitated, something wrong?


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 22, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Shut up, god damn.


Something wrong? You seem agitated.


----------



## Aden (Mar 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You seem agitated, something wrong?



Take your off-topic fetish bullshit somewhere else, holy shit
We don't want to read it


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 22, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Something wrong? You seem agitated.



Copy cat Fox.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Copy cat Fox.


I didn't strictly copy. :3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 22, 2010)

Aden said:


> Take your off-topic fetish bullshit somewhere else, holy shit
> We don't want to read it



Rawr?

Might I suggest you bug outta the den, it's bound to happen at some point so just accept the fact that 90% of us are flufftards and continue on with your trolling life.


----------



## Aden (Mar 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Rawr?
> 
> Might I suggest you bug outta the den, it's bound to happen at some point so just accept the fact that 90% of us are flufftards and continue on with your trolling life.



Or how about you keep the fetishes in the fetish theads (*shudder*) so I can read topics that I find under Today's Posts without having to scan across your bullshit


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 22, 2010)

Aden said:


> Or how about you keep the fetishes in the fetish theads (*shudder*) so I can read topics that I find under Today's Posts without having to scan across your bullshit




W/e. I see what you're getting at but bondage isn't even that strange and/or uncommon. Might I suggest you just accept the fact that some people like it differently?


----------



## Aden (Mar 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> W/e. I see what you're getting at but bondage isn't even that strange and/or uncommon. Might I suggest you just accept the fact that some people like it differently?



It's not even the fact that it's fetish shit. The murrs are bad enough :V


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 22, 2010)

Aden said:


> It's not even the fact that it's fetish shit. The murrs are bad enough :V


Sorry dude, shit happens.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Cast iron...why???
> 
> They rust AND they're rather brittle, they'll break rather easily...


i didnt say they were the ONLY ones i had.... i have stainless steel ones too.... and wooden ones oddly enough. :3     the iron ones are just my newest.



Aden said:


> It's not even the fact that it's fetish shit. The murrs are bad enough :V


 murr~


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 22, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Sorry dude, shit happens.



yep, as Cynicalcirco put it "All furries purr...unless they're horny, then they murr."

It's bound to happen and I hate to have to put it so bluntly but yeah, it happens and most likely won't end.


----------



## Aden (Mar 22, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Sorry dude, shit happens.



Not around people with any sense of public decency :V


----------



## Usarise (Mar 22, 2010)

Aden said:


> Not around people with any sense of public decency :V


 Furrys =/= decency..... 
havent you figured that out yet? X3


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 22, 2010)

Going to a con is the worst thing you can do.


Looks like someone is getting butthurt over the internet.


----------



## Bando (Mar 22, 2010)

Aden said:


> Not around people with any sense of public decency :V



^

I like to read my threads without having to keep eyebleach around, thanks.


----------



## Aden (Mar 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Furrys =/= decency.....



Oddly enough the furries in R&R are the most decent, mature people here
I think that's irony


----------



## torachi (Mar 22, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Going to a con is the worst thing you can do.


 ive seen lots of this with no specific reason. i mean, other than the aspies, whats wrong with cons?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 22, 2010)

Aden said:


> Oddly enough the furries in R&R are the most decent, mature people here
> I think that's irony


 yup ^^ but the den is also like a bridge.... trolls be lurkin'....


----------



## Aden (Mar 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> yup ^^ but the den is also like a bridge.... trolls be lurkin'....



Trolls = decent, mature people?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 22, 2010)

torachi said:


> ive seen lots of this with no specific reason. i mean, other than the aspies, whats wrong with cons?


 Nerds left and right o-o Gahhhh


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 22, 2010)

Aden said:


> Trolls = decent, mature people?


Trolls =/= decent, mature people.


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 22, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I like to read my threads without having to keep eyebleach around, thanks.



This.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 22, 2010)

Aden said:


> Trolls = decent, mature people?


 NO!  i meant that the den has more trolls than R&R!


----------



## torachi (Mar 22, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Nerds left and right o-o Gahhhh


 
but..thats to be expected.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 22, 2010)

torachi said:


> but..thats to be expected.


 That's why you don't go if you're not a nerd =3


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 22, 2010)

torachi said:


> but..thats to be expected.


Yeah, you're not exactly gonna find loads of 'normal' people at a furcon.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 22, 2010)

I know there are some cool people that go to cons, but most will be like... Creepers.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 22, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Yeah, you're not exactly gonna find loads of 'normal' people at a furcon.


 define "normal"....and "furcon"....and "loads"....


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> define "normal"


Non-furs



Usarise said:


> and "furcon"


Furry convention



Usarise said:


> and  "loads"....


More than a couple of big groups.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 22, 2010)

Normal and furcons don't go together, just keep that in mind.


----------



## torachi (Mar 22, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> That's why you don't go if you're not a nerd =3


 
 i wont let those skinny little nerds ruin my good time of..

wait can you not be a nerd and be into nerd shit? never considered it before.
i just always figured i wasnt since i dont d&d

edit:


> Normal and furcons don't go together, just keep that in mind.


not normal= nerd?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 22, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Non-furs
> 
> 
> Furry convention
> ...


 1. im normal and a fur..... i sense a distubance in the force...
2.lol and Troll con too hopefully! 
3. lol k. ^^


----------



## Aden (Mar 22, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Trolls =/= decent, mature people.



Depends. If a normal person calls troll, the offender is most likely a dick. If a furry calls troll, the "offender" is most likely a decent, mature person.

:V


----------



## Usarise (Mar 22, 2010)

Aden said:


> Depends. If a normal person calls troll, the offender is most likely a dick. If a furry calls troll, the "offender" is most likely a decent, mature person.
> 
> :V


TROOOOLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 22, 2010)

torachi said:


> i wont let those skinny little nerds ruin my good time of..
> 
> wait can you not be a nerd and be into nerd shit? never considered it before.
> i just always figured i wasnt since i dont d&d


 I'm a jock-nerd. I'm not a complete jock or a nerd =)


----------



## Aden (Mar 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> TROOOOLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!



Why thank you :3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 22, 2010)

Worst thing to do at a cons?

Leave the trolls unchecked. Massive suicides inevitable.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 22, 2010)

Aden said:


> Why thank you :3


 No problem ^^  unfortunately for you: im normal :3


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 22, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Worst thing to do at a cons?
> 
> Leave the trolls unchecked. Massive suicides inevitable.


 I bet they're already suiciding over ridiculous things.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


>



The Evolution movie.



Scotty1700 said:


> yep, as Cynicalcirco put it "All furries  purr...unless they're horny, then they murr."
> 
> It's bound to happen and I hate to have to put it so bluntly but yeah,  it happens and most likely won't end.



Cirno. He may attempt to use circular logic, but I'm pretty sure he's not that fat.



Aden said:


> Oddly enough the furries in R&R are the most  decent, mature people here
> I think that's irony



Heh heh. That's because that forum is the only active one with over 2% srs bsns posts.



Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> I bet they're already suiciding over ridiculous things.



I'll get the rat poison and punch!


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 22, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> I bet they're already suiciding over ridiculous things.



Suicide by Seven Steps.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 22, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Shut up, god damn.


 
someone is a bit cranky today :\


----------



## Usarise (Mar 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> someone is a bit cranky today :\


 someone is a bit late to the arguement :V


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> someone is a bit late to the arguement :V


 
Yup that I is :3


----------



## Usarise (Mar 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Yup that I is :3


 so.....err...
/ontopic

Bringing your pets....thats animal abuse!


----------



## garoose (Mar 22, 2010)

Showering, you'd stick out like a sore thumb


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 22, 2010)

garoose said:


> Showering, you'd stick out like a sore thumb


 
lol I hope I never go to a con, it just doesn't sound fun to be around a bunch of horny, smelly faggots :[


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 22, 2010)

Take your parents with you?  Anyone ever done that?


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 22, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> Take your parents with you? Anyone ever done that?


 
that would be the dumbest thing someone could ever do D:


----------



## garoose (Mar 22, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> that would be the dumbest thing someone could ever do D:


 
Imagine next generation when there might be that small percentage of parents taking their kids O_O


----------



## Usarise (Mar 22, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> Take your parents with you? Anyone ever done that?


i already said it...... look about 3 posts up -_- 
*edit* nvm.... i said pet.... they both start with P.... stupid eyesight >.> 



garoose said:


> Imagine next generation when there might be that small percentage of parents taking their kids O_O


o god.... that would be AWESOME!


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 22, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> Take your parents with you?  Anyone ever done that?


lol my dad is driving me down, does that count? :O


----------



## Bambi (Mar 23, 2010)

OnlyWolf said:


> List all the worst things you can think of to do at a con. It can be anything you want!! (that includes 'yiff' related topics)


Not bathing.
Not showering.
Not having brushed your teeth.
Not using condoms.
Using slang that's strictly confined to the world of internet vernacular.
Not knowing anything about the outside world in general.
Knocking around into people at hotels while having "SCRITCHESLOLOMG!"
, etc.


----------



## IT! (Mar 23, 2010)

Take off head of fursuit to eat in a public place. 
Trust me, heads turn.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 23, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> Take your parents with you?  Anyone ever done that?


My mom wants to go next year D:


----------



## Kelo (Mar 23, 2010)

After reading most of this thread I think I am falling in love with Heckler & Koch, and I mean that in a not sarcastic way. PM me <3


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 23, 2010)

Kelo said:


> After reading most of this thread I think I am falling in love with Heckler & Koch, and I mean that in a not sarcastic way. PM me <3


I know how Heckler feels, a dude on here PM'd me that he loves me.
Unfortunately for both you and the dude jacking off to my fursona, both me and Heckler are straight.


----------



## Bando (Mar 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> My mom wants to go next year D:



Time for awkward family moments! ;D


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I know how Heckler feels, a dude on here PM'd me that he loves me.
> Unfortunately for both you and the dude jacking off to my fursona, both me and Heckler are straight.


 
Dude, if you don't want PMs like that, act like an asshole to everyone and threaten to rip their fucking balls off, it normally doesn't make you seem like a good person to say I love you too though I don't kid around with stuff like that to begin with :\


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 23, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Dude, if you don't want PMs like that, act like an asshole to everyone and threaten to rip their fucking balls off, it normally doesn't make you seem like a good person to say I love you too though I don't kid around with stuff like that to begin with :\


Hence the rant that pissed in every furfag's morning coffee and yet they love me.
They really need some pontang.


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 23, 2010)

Go to the media and try to represent the fandom.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Hence the rant that pissed in every furfag's morning coffee and yet they love me.
> They really need some pontang.


 
Lol well I dunno why, maybe cause I'm black...it makes me gay proof


----------



## Bando (Mar 23, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> Go to the media and try to represent the fandom.



Said already.


----------



## torachi (Mar 23, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Lol well I dunno why, maybe cause I'm black...it makes me gay proof


 
http://allisonkilkenny.files.wordpress.com/2008/12/gay-is-the-new-black_iw.jpg


----------



## Amethyst (Mar 23, 2010)

Fall over in suit because your feets too big. 

Start random dogpiles in the middle of hallways so as other con-goers can't get by/end up in it them selves.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 23, 2010)

garoose said:


> Imagine next generation when there might be that small percentage of parents taking their kids O_O



It could happen.



Usarise said:


> o god.... that would be AWESOME!



Maybe.  Might be a tad limiting for the parent.  Depends on the age of the kids.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 23, 2010)

Kelo said:


> After reading most of this thread I think I am falling in love with Heckler & Koch, and I mean that in a not sarcastic way. PM me <3


I love you too lets yiff


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 23, 2010)

Just going to one is probably the worst thing you could ever do to yourself...


----------



## Aden (Mar 23, 2010)

Artificial Ginger said:


> Just going to one is probably the worst thing you could ever do to yourself...



People need to elaborate when I say this, because I've been to cons and had a great time.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 23, 2010)

Aden said:


> People need to elaborate when I say this, because I've been to cons and had a great time.


But what do you _do_ at one? I still don't get it. It seems like the entire thing is just a way for furries to get laid IRL.


----------



## Aden (Mar 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But what do you _do_ at one? I still don't get it. It seems like the entire thing is just a way for furries to get laid IRL.



Panels, shows, socializing/meeting people, wandering the artists alley and dealers room, et cetera. I should mention that you will not have fun at a con if you don't have people to go with or meet there.

But yeah, a few socially retarded furries go there to get laid or be creepy. I find it adds to the experience, like people-watching at the mall. :V


----------



## Mentova (Mar 23, 2010)

Aden said:


> Panels, shows, socializing/meeting people, wandering the artists alley and dealers room, et cetera. I should mention that you will not have fun at a con if you don't have people to go with or meet there.


What kind of panels and shows? I've seen youtube videos of some and they were all terribly unfunny and embarrassing attempts at furry humor.


----------



## Aden (Mar 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What kind of panels and shows? I've seen youtube videos of some and they were all terribly unfunny and embarrassing attempts at furry humor.



Ones I've been to include talent shows, skill panels (drawing, music, painting, crafts), fursuit games (shaddup I think they're fun to watch), etc. Some panels are just interesting, too - look up some Uncle Kage stories and panels on youtube. A convention will list their schedule and events on their website so you can preview it to see if there's anything worth going to. Again, going with friends makes everything better. If a panel was shitty and lame then you can make fun of it with your friends later.

tbh I wouldn't really go to cons if my boyfriend didn't persuade me to. But I've found that once you're there you can definitely have a ton of fun if you want to; if you're walking around looking to shit all over everything because of preconceived notions then of course you're not going to like it. I guess my point is that cons aren't the greatest thing in the world and certainly aren't for everyone, but don't be hatin' if you haven't tried it.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 23, 2010)

Aden said:


> Ones I've been to include talent shows, skill panels (drawing, music, painting, crafts), fursuit games (shaddup I think they're fun to watch), etc. Some panels are just interesting, too - look up some Uncle Kage stories and panels on youtube. A convention will list their schedule and events on their website so you can preview it to see if there's anything worth going to. Again, going with friends makes everything better. If a panel was shitty and lame then you can make fun of it with your friends later.
> 
> tbh I wouldn't really go to cons if my boyfriend didn't persuade me to. But I've found that once you're there you can definitely have a ton of fun if you want to; if you're walking around looking to shit all over everything because of preconceived notions then of course you're not going to like it. I guess my point is that cons aren't the greatest thing in the world and certainly aren't for everyone, but don't be hatin' if you haven't tried it.


I donno, I might go to one as an "interesting and weird thing to do before I die" kinda thing since I'm within driving distance of AC and all. I'll just make sure people I know will be there.


----------



## Aden (Mar 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I donno, I might go to one as an "interesting and weird thing to do before I die" kinda thing



It's certainly a surreal experience
Giant animal head people walking around everywhere
Everyone gets all your geeky jokes
Artists are appreciated and can actually turn a big profit

It's like some kind of parallel universe D:


----------



## Mentova (Mar 23, 2010)

Aden said:


> It's certainly a surreal experience
> Giant animal head people walking around everywhere
> Everyone gets all your geeky jokes
> Artists are appreciated and can actually turn a big profit
> ...


If I go to one will I get hit on by creepy fat men?


----------



## Aden (Mar 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If I go to one will I get hit on by creepy fat men?



Iunno, I haven't been
maybe I'm ugly


----------



## Mentova (Mar 23, 2010)

Aden said:


> Iunno, I haven't been
> maybe I'm ugly


That's actually probably a good sign since they won't hit on you if they think you're out of their league.


----------



## mapdark (Mar 23, 2010)

Do what I've seen this guy do once and spend pretty much the whole con sitting at the internet den complaining you don't see any of your usual buddies online when they're MORE THAN LIKELY behind you!


----------



## Atrak (Mar 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I donno, I might go to one as an "interesting and weird thing to do before I die" kinda thing since I'm *withing* driving distance of AC and all. I'll just make sure people I know will be there.


 
What the fuck is this?



mapdark said:


> Do what I've seen this guy do once and spend pretty much the whole con sitting at the internet den complaining you don't see any of your usual buddies online when they're MORE THAN LIKELY behind you!


 
Heh heh.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 23, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> What the fuck is this?
> 
> 
> 
> Heh heh.


Dude I've been up since 5 AM, you should be happy that I can form a coherent sentence.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Dude I've been up since 5 AM, you should be happy that I can form a coherent sentence.


 
I'm apathetic about it.


Also, so have I. I only got about 3-4 hours of sleep last night, too.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 23, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I'm apathetic about it.
> 
> 
> Also, so have I. I only got about 3-4 hours of sleep last night, too.


Yay!

Now if only Metro 2033 would install faster...


----------



## garoose (Mar 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yay!
> 
> Now if only Metro 2033 would install faster...


 
Is that game out already? I caught a glimpse of it in the most recent game informer but I never had a chance to read the article yet. From the glimpse it looked pretty fucking sweet though.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 23, 2010)

Meh, Looks cool but it's a rip of Fallout 3....I'd rather be a loyal Fallout customer and get New Vegas when it comes out.


----------



## garoose (Mar 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Meh, Looks cool but it's a rip of Fallout 3....I'd rather be a loyal Fallout customer and get New Vegas when it comes out.


 
Just because you fighting postapocalyptic, mutated beasts and spend most of your time in the subway tunnels....oh wait it is Fallout 3

I think the idea of having no HUD looks really cool though.

Also, when is Fallout Vegas coming out, any release date set yet?


----------



## Cavy (Mar 23, 2010)

Not taking a shower before coming to a con is every bad folks.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 23, 2010)

garoose said:


> Just because you fighting postapocalyptic, mutated beasts and spend most of your time in the subway tunnels....oh wait it is Fallout 3
> 
> I think the idea of having no HUD looks really cool though.
> 
> Also, when is Fallout Vegas coming out, any release date set yet?



They just have a general time-frame of "Fall of 2010"....can't wait for it though ^_^



Cavy said:


> Not taking a shower before coming to a con is every bad folks.



I hate unsanitary people...


----------



## Mentova (Mar 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Meh, Looks cool but it's a rip of Fallout 3....I'd rather be a loyal Fallout customer and get New Vegas when it comes out.


How is a game based on a Russian novel a fallout 3 ripoff? -_-


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How is a game based on a Russian novel a fallout 3 ripoff? -_-



Post 310. Sums up Fallout 3 and from what I can tell, Metro...


----------



## Mentova (Mar 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Post 310. Sums up Fallout 3 and from what I can tell, Metro...


Just because fallout 3 had some metro sections doesn't mean Metro 2033 is a fallout 3 ripoff


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Just because fallout 3 had some metro sections doesn't mean Metro 2033 is a fallout 3 ripoff



Looks like same basic gameplay and game engine....different story of course but hell, spending $59.99 on an alternate story to fallout isn't worth it for me.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Looks like same basic gameplay and game engine....different story of course but hell, spending $59.99 on an alternate story to fallout isn't worth it for me.


The gameplay is completely different in just about every way, and the story is about a fight for survival with some communism and fascism thrown in as well as a more serious plot. The fallout series has always been about goofy 50's cultural references and RPG combat. The similarity ends at 
post apocalyptic future and metro tunnels.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 23, 2010)

Meh, still not getting it. Too much like another game. I want to "expand my horizons" (Oh har-har, wonder who used that line on me on multiple occasions).


----------



## Mentova (Mar 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Meh, still not getting it. Too much like another game. I want to "expand my horizons" (Oh har-har, wonder who used that line on me on multiple occasions).


It's more similar to a cross between HL2 and STALKER with realism thrown in than Fallout 3, you realize? It's not like you walk through a not-capital wasteland shooting not-raiders while the not-enclave soldiers chase you with not-vertibirds while a funny 50's scifi robot says something about communism.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's more similar to a cross between HL2 and STALKER with realism thrown in than Fallout 3, you realize? It's not like you walk through a not-capital wasteland shooting not-raiders while the not-enclave soldiers chase you with not-vertibirds while a funny 50's scifi robot says something about communism.



I know but it's still generally the same thing. A fight for survival in a post-apocalyptic scenario. Not saying it sucks, just saying I've been there, done that.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 23, 2010)

What the... I thought I was in The Den, not Three Frags Left. @_@


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 23, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> What the... I thought I was in The Den, not Three Frags Left. @_@



Oh noes, you're right. I'ma get another infraction.

*Runs and hides under a rug.*


----------



## Mentova (Mar 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I know but it's still generally the same thing. A fight for survival in a post-apocalyptic scenario. Not saying it sucks, just saying I've been there, done that.


But they're _not_ the same thing! The two games are almost completely different! Damnit this is like the time some guy tried to argue that Dead Space and Doom 3 were the exact same games -_-


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh noes, you're right. I'ma get another infraction.
> 
> *Runs and hides under a rug.*


I'm surprised there's actual rules in this place after having been here for a few days, lmfao.

Anyway, I still say the worst thing to do at a cun would be jizzing on the elevator wall. Or jizzing anywhere outside the hotel rooms, really.

...actually, jizzing in the hotel room would also be wrong, since it's probably done in fursuits.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 23, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> ...actually, jizzing in the hotel room would also be wrong, since it's probably done in fursuits.



Meh, most fursuits don't have those darn strategically placed holes and/or zippers so I beg to differ. Honestly the only thing I can think of that seems bad to do at a con would be to piss someone off. Everyone's going there to have a good time and I'm sure everyone would act "well mannered" for the most part, sure everyone as a whole would be a bit roudy but I think everyone's safe from furpiles, rivers of cum flowing down the steps, etc.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Meh, most fursuits don't have those darn strategically placed holes and/or zippers so I beg to differ. Honestly the only thing I can think of that seems bad to do at a con would be to piss someone off. Everyone's going there to have a good time and *I'm sure everyone would act "well mannered" for the most part, sure everyone as a whole would be a bit roudy but I think everyone's safe from furpiles, rivers of cum flowing down the steps, etc*.


Wrong again I see, you're not having a good streak in this thread.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wrong again I see, you're not having a good streak in this thread.



Oh please, you gotta be an idiot to believe that people are THAT indecent. When you think creepy crazy horny rapists who's the ONLY person that comes to mind (Yours truly?).

Edit: Just a heads up, I'm not gonna be able to get onto my computer for a couple days (as of tomorrow) so I will unfortunately not be able to grace everyone with my pleasant presence


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Meh, most fursuits don't have those darn strategically placed holes and/or zippers so I beg to differ. Honestly the only thing I can think of that seems bad to do at a con would be to piss someone off. Everyone's going there to have a good time and I'm sure everyone would act "well mannered" for the most part, sure everyone as a whole would be a bit roudy but I think everyone's safe from furpiles, rivers of cum flowing down the steps, etc.


Ã‰h, I was just joking. Or at least I hope I am.

The whole elevator jizz thing did happen, though. Personally I don't know what to expect from the furry convention I hope to go to. I just hope furries won't hit on me there in the same way they have on the webs. *Shudders*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 23, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Ã‰h, I was just joking. Or at least I hope I am.
> 
> The whole elevator jizz thing did happen, though. Personally I don't know what to expect from the furry convention I hope to go to. I just hope furries won't hit on me there in the same way they have on the webs. *Shudders*



Half the furries on the web don't have the balls to hit on anyone in real life. That's why they made the interwebz ^_^


----------



## Mentova (Mar 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh please, you gotta be an idiot to believe that people are THAT indecent. When you think creepy crazy horny rapists who's the ONLY person that comes to mind (Yours truly?).
> 
> Edit: Just a heads up, I'm not gonna be able to get onto my computer for a couple days (as of tomorrow) so I will unfortunately not be able to grace everyone with my pleasant presence


Oh I've heard plenty of stories of people being invited to "room parties" for a couple of beers only to find themselves in a creepy bondage sex party, people getting groped and hit on on the dance floor, and there's always people like tumbles the stair dragon.

You have waaaay too much faith in the furry fandom dude.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh I've heard plenty of stories of people being invited to "room parties" for a couple of beers only to find themselves in a creepy bondage sex party, people getting groped and hit on on the dance floor, and there's always people like tumbles the stair dragon.
> 
> You have waaaay too much faith in the furry fandom dude.



Maybe I do. Little faith never hurt anyone, I'll have casual expectations, not expecting people to bust out fucking in the hallways. What they do in their room is their problem, just as long as no one falls through the walls into my room. People need to quit being so ignorant, if you go into a room for a few beers then what the hell do they expect to happen....


----------



## Viva (Mar 23, 2010)

Probably going to one


----------



## Mentova (Mar 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Maybe I do. Little faith never hurt anyone, I'll have casual expectations, not expecting people to bust out fucking in the hallways. What they do in their room is their problem, just as long as no one falls through the walls into my room. People need to quit being so ignorant, if you go into a room for a few beers then what the hell do they expect to happen....


I donno, maybe go to a room for a few beers and hang out instead of walking in on a sex party with 40 year old men keeping barely legal teenagers as "pets" while they eat milk bones? (true story btw, guy used to post here but I haven't talked to him in the longest time...)


----------



## Aden (Mar 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> People need to quit being so ignorant, if you go into a room for a few beers then what the hell do they expect to happen....



Yeah this is like in the other thread with your creepy bondage RP whatever. People EXPECT to be able to have a good time and drink and socialize at a party without being confronted by creepy sex bullshit. Again, talking about people with a sense of decency here.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I donno, maybe go to a room for a few beers and hang out instead of walking in on a sex party with 40 year old men keeping barely legal teenagers as "pets" while they eat milk bones? (true story btw, guy used to post here but I haven't talked to him in the longest time...)


Well, I'd rather have that than a stand-up comedy act by 2 the Ranting Gryphon, myself.

*RUNS LIKE HELL*


----------



## Mentova (Mar 23, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Well, I'd rather have that than a stand-up comedy act by 2 the Ranting Gryphon, myself.
> 
> *RUNS LIKE HELL*


Yeah I'd rather laugh at creepy perverts trying to get me in on it with free booze than sit through that ass fuck's "comedy"


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I donno, maybe go to a room for a few beers and hang out instead of walking in on a sex party with 40 year old men keeping barely legal teenagers as "pets" while they eat milk bones? (true story btw, guy used to post here but I haven't talked to him in the longest time...)



I guess it is a but unnerving to not be able to just be "friends" rather than buttbuddies but I'm sure there's a few people out there that don't desperately want to get laid.



Aden said:


> Yeah this is like in the other thread with your creepy bondage RP whatever. People EXPECT to be able to have a good time and drink and socialize at a party without being confronted by creepy sex bullshit. Again, talking about people with a sense of decency here.



Meh, I see what your getting at. I wouldn't be surprised if I saw a group orgy when I walk into a room but then again, I wouldn't know what to expect...


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 23, 2010)

My main concern about furry conventions is that people will have porn displayed where everyone can see it, and that's something I'm not so comfortable with. I don't know how it works at conventions, so if anyone knows, please tell me about it.

Seriously, some furries are WAY TOO FUCKING OPEN about porn. I don't get why some furries wants to have posters of naked emo pikachus, sculpts of naked anthro canines, or pictures of herm dragons on Team Fortress 2 servers (I have seen all of these, BTW). Now, there's nothing wrong with some pr0n every now and then, but I don't want it shoved down my throat, and I think that shit just hurts the fandom more.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I guess it is a but unnerving to not be able to just be "friends" rather than buttbuddies but I'm sure there's a few people out there that don't desperately want to get laid.
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, I see what your getting at. I wouldn't be surprised if I saw a group orgy when I walk into a room but then again, I wouldn't know what to expect...


It's called a good amount of furries are perverted shut ins for a reason and getting them out in public makes all hell break loose.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 23, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> My main concern about furry conventions is that people will have porn displayed where everyone can see it, and that's something I'm not so comfortable with. I don't know how it works at conventions, so if anyone knows, please tell me about it.
> 
> Seriously, some furries are a little too open about porn. I don't get why some furries wants to have posters of naked emo pikachus, sculpts of naked anthro canines, or pictures of herm dragons on Team Fortress 2 servers (I have seen all of these, BTW). Ugh.



Correct me if I'm wrong but in the US there's normally a restriction and you gotta have a warning that there's 18+ material at your table. Not positive, just did a bit of research and that's all I learned about it.



Heckler & Koch said:


> It's called a good amount of furries are perverted shut ins for a reason and getting them out in public makes all hell break loose.



Yeah....guess so. Idk, all the videos I've seen the crowd seems rather tame. Sure shit goes down but it's generally avoidable.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but in the US there's normally a restriction and you gotta have a warning that there's 18+ material at your table. Not positive, just did a bit of research and that's all I learned about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....guess so. Idk, all the videos I've seen the crowd seems rather tame. Sure shit goes down but it's generally avoidable.


Don't worry I'm sure you'll be fine as long as you stay around friends and away from room parties. Or creepy horny old men.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 23, 2010)

When I think about it, the worst thing to do at a con would be to invite a bunch of gays and other insane fetishists who don't know even know what a furries are and "recruit" them to the fandom.

That's really how the furry fandom turned into what it is today. This is the culprit.

My knowledge of this doesn't really go beyond some online articles I've read, though, so if I'm missing out on something, please tell me.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 23, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> When I think about it, the worst thing to do at a con would be to invite a bunch of gays and other insane fetishists who don't know even know what a furries are and "recruit" them to the fandom.
> 
> That's really how the furry fandom turned into what it is today. This is the culprit.
> 
> My knowledge of this doesn't really go beyond some online articles I've read, though, so if I'm missing out on something, please tell me.


Yup that is exactly how the furry fandom turned into the shit hole it is today. Isn't it grand?


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 23, 2010)

in b4 "Baw kage-con"


Worse thing to do at a con? Get AIDs.



Kellie Gator said:


> My main concern about furry conventions is that people will have porn displayed where everyone can see it, and that's something I'm not so comfortable with. I don't know how it works at conventions, so if anyone knows, please tell me about it.
> 
> Seriously, some furries are WAY TOO FUCKING OPEN about porn. I don't get why some furries wants to have posters of naked emo pikachus, sculpts of naked anthro canines, or pictures of herm dragons on Team Fortress 2 servers (I have seen all of these, BTW). Now, there's nothing wrong with some pr0n every now and then, but I don't want it shoved down my throat, and I think that shit just hurts the fandom more.



I while agree that furries can be too liberal with their pornography, but once you go into the dealer's den the art folders and Auction Galleries are sectioned off with a "18+ only" sign.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 23, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> in b4 "Baw kage-con"
> 
> 
> Worse thing to do at a con? Get AIDs.



Haha, that's destined to happen with frequent visits. D:


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 23, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Haha, that's destined to happen with frequent visits. D:



Only if you go to bareback parties loaded with dirty and fat old men....frequently. :V


----------



## Mentova (Mar 23, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Only if you go to bareback parties loaded with dirty and fat old men....frequently. :V


The fact that these even _exist_ scare me...


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The fact that these even _exist_ scare me...



A friend of mine who works staff at AC had to pull the ads from the boards every hours, as well as we had a thread here that was started by a furry going to AC having one and was very......descriptive on what they did.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 23, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> A friend of mine who works staff at AC had to pull the ads from the boards every hours, as well as we had a thread here that was started by a furry going to AC having one and was very......descriptive on what they did.


And furries wonder why people hate the furry fandom and think it's a bunch of perverts :V


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> And furries wonder why people hate the furry fandom and think it's a bunch of perverts :V



Very much so. :V


----------



## Usarise (Mar 23, 2010)

worst thing to do?   be within 5 mi of the place with a dog.


----------



## Foxxtrot (Mar 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> And furries wonder why people hate the furry fandom and think it's a bunch of perverts :V


 
People do that because they choose to look at the few rather than the many.  *shrug*


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 23, 2010)

Foxxtrot said:


> People do that because they choose to look at the few rather than the many.  *shrug*



I think that was supposed to be a rhetorical statement. :V


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 23, 2010)

Usarise said:


> worst thing to do?   be within 5 mi of the place with a dog.



poor pooch :C


----------



## coba (Mar 23, 2010)

i think the worst thing at a con would be getting raped like someone grabbing you and pulling you buy your tail with his/her acomplisses stripping you to your ass filled death in a random hotel room
that would be the worst thing do and what could happen at a con. ;3


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 23, 2010)

throw yourself down the stairs.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 23, 2010)

HAXX said:


> poor pooch :C


 i know... he/she never stood a chance


----------



## Usarise (Mar 23, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> throw yourself down the stairs.


 i expected better from you harley. :V


----------



## Browder (Mar 23, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i know... he/she never stood a chance



Well maybe _she_ did. He definitely did not.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 23, 2010)

Browder said:


> Well maybe _she_ did. He definitely did not.


 maybe if the dog was nuetered.... nah theyd put a dildo on it i bet..... poor dog.


----------



## coba (Mar 23, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> throw yourself down the stairs.


 
harley man i expected something more blood spilling rape from you but ya falling down the stairs would acualy hurt and that would damage your suit to so ya it would suck either way ;3


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 23, 2010)

Come to think of it, there are sick fucks who will bring their dog to an all-around Orgyfest with their dog being the main orfice. :V


----------



## Usarise (Mar 23, 2010)

Do this dance:
http://z0r.de/425
(somewhat NSFW idk...)


----------



## Willow (Mar 23, 2010)

Go to a con in summer and have no ventilation in your suit....sounds like something that would happen on _1000 Ways to Die_


----------



## Usarise (Mar 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Go to a con in summer and have no ventilation in your suit....sounds like something that would happen on _1000 Ways to Die_


 nah... they already included furries....no reason to put them in again unless its making them seem even worse :V

Being WillowWulf..... thats not a good idea for a con :V


----------



## Mentova (Mar 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Go to a con in summer and have no ventilation in your suit....sounds like something that would happen on _1000 Ways to Die_


They actually had a furry thousand ways to die episode.


----------



## Willow (Mar 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> They actually had a furry thousand ways to die episode.


I know, I've seen the episode......I was confused...


----------



## Usarise (Mar 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I know, I've seen the episode......I was *amused*...


 fix'd ^^
it was pretty funny.


----------



## Willow (Mar 23, 2010)

Usarise said:


> nah... they already included furries....no reason to put them in again unless its making them seem even worse :V
> 
> Being WillowWulf..... thats not a good idea for a con :V


D:


----------



## Willow (Mar 23, 2010)

Usarise said:


> fix'd ^^
> it was pretty funny.


I question why the furries were in the desert...


----------



## Usarise (Mar 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> D:


murr ~:3



WillowWulf said:


> I question why the furries were in the desert...


 they were having an orgy OBVIOUSLY...


----------



## Mentova (Mar 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I question why the furries were in the desert...


Having an orgy obviously. And I laughed _so fucking hard_ when they showed that scene. Even better when they had the fat guy in the winnie the pooh suit.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Having an orgy obviously.


I SAID IT FIRST! HA! XD GET OUTTA MAH HEAD CHARLES!


----------



## Willow (Mar 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Having an orgy obviously. And I laughed _so fucking hard_ when they showed that scene. Even better when they had the fat guy in the winnie the pooh suit.


That's the part that lost me...the guy in the Winnie the Pooh suit made it worse..the whole time I thought "..shouldn't they be overheating"


----------



## kyle19 (Mar 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Having an orgy obviously. And I laughed _so fucking hard_ when they showed that scene. Even better when they had the fat guy in the winnie the pooh suit.



I am convinced that he was on drugs or something. The first time I saw it I got kinda angry, but the second time I laughed when he tried to explain what furries do.

http://www.spike.com/video/em-bear-assed/3107893


----------



## Willow (Mar 23, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> I am convinced that he was on drugs or something. The first time I saw it I got kinda angry, but the second time I laughed when he tried to explain what furries do.
> 
> http://www.spike.com/video/em-bear-assed/3107893


The guy was on shrooms


----------



## Usarise (Mar 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> That's the part that lost me...the guy in the Winnie the Pooh suit made it worse..the whole time I thought "..shouldn't they be overheating"


 nah theyre not human..... they cant overheat!

/ontopic so no locky
overheating is bad for cons....


----------



## kyle19 (Mar 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> The guy was on shrooms



Not the dead guy, the one in the winnie the pooh suit.


----------



## Willow (Mar 23, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Not the dead guy, the one in the winnie the pooh suit.


Oh...probably...lol


----------



## Mentova (Mar 23, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Not the dead guy, the one in the winnie the pooh suit.


Was he an actual furry? Like, does anyone know who he was?


----------



## Bando (Mar 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Was he an actual furry? Like, does anyone know who he was?



I'm guessing some dede tripping balls on shrooms in a pooh suit.


----------



## Willow (Mar 23, 2010)

Usarise said:


> nah theyre not human..... they cant overheat!
> 
> /ontopic so no locky
> overheating is bad for cons....


I dressed as my middle school's mascot on a few occasions...but we could only wear the suit for about 30 minutes to an hour because the fan in the head had been ripped out...I kind liked being in the suit...even though it was a little big on me..


----------



## Willow (Mar 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Was he an actual furry? Like, does anyone know who he was?


Probably not...


----------



## Usarise (Mar 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I dressed as my middle school's mascot on a few occasions...but we could only wear the suit for about 30 minutes to an hour because the fan in the head had been ripped out...I kind liked being in the suit...even though it was a little big on me..


 lol middle school furry! XD   i wish my school had money for a mascot costume -_-.... actually they just dont see it as necessary so they dont have 1.....


----------



## Willow (Mar 23, 2010)

Usarise said:


> lol middle school furry! XD   i wish my school had money for a mascot costume -_-.... actually they just dont see it as necessary so they dont have 1.....


I kinda didn't like the fact that our mascot was some species of cat... :/


----------



## Usarise (Mar 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I kinda didn't like the fact that our mascot was some species of cat... :/


 thats better than my schools animal..... Racoon.  -_-


----------



## Willow (Mar 23, 2010)

Usarise said:


> thats better than my schools animal..... Racoon.  -_-


...I'd rather be a wolf though...


----------



## Mentova (Mar 23, 2010)

foxes are cooler than wolves


----------



## Usarise (Mar 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ...I'd rather be a wolf though...


 same :/    cats and foxes are nice though...... although Owls are good for buttsecks.... 

/ontopic
wear an owl suit.


----------



## Willow (Mar 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> foxes are cooler than wolves


No D:


----------



## Willow (Mar 23, 2010)

Wear just ears and a tail...or just ears...


----------



## Usarise (Mar 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Wear just ears and a tail...or just ears...


 nah thats better than doing nothing....or is it worse? :/


----------



## Foxxtrot (Mar 23, 2010)

Keeping the topic, I suppose glomping random passerby would be a bad idea.  Especially if you're in suit.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 23, 2010)

Foxxtrot said:


> Keeping the topic, I suppose glomping random passerby would be a bad idea. Especially if you're in suit.


 from what ive heard thats actually something your SUPPOSED to do at a con.... 0_0


----------



## Mentova (Mar 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> No D:


YES


----------



## Willow (Mar 23, 2010)

Usarise said:


> nah thats better than doing nothing....or is it worse? :/


I think body paint would be worse...especially if you plan on being out for a long time


----------



## Willow (Mar 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> YES


Foxes have fluffy tails...


----------



## Usarise (Mar 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> YES


NO!  
WOLVES > DRAGONS > FOXES> CATS > OTHER ANIMALS



WillowWulf said:


> I think body paint would be worse...especially if you plan on being out for a long time


 eww.....even worse if they only wore undergarments and painted their whole body....and wore ears and a tail 0_o


----------



## Tommy (Mar 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Foxes have fluffy tails...



I like fluffy tails.


----------



## Willow (Mar 23, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I like fluffy tails.


I has a fluffy tail :3


----------



## Usarise (Mar 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I has a fluffy tail :3


 can i cuddle it? :3

oh and watch this ppl:
http://z0r.de/7


----------



## Willow (Mar 23, 2010)

Usarise said:


> NO!
> WOLVES > DRAGONS > FOXES> CATS > OTHER ANIMALS
> 
> 
> eww.....even worse if they only wore undergarments and painted their whole body....and wore ears and a tail 0_o


o__e


----------



## Browder (Mar 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I has a fluffy tail :3



That's because you're suppose to take the toilet paper _out_ after you wipe, Willow.


----------



## Willow (Mar 23, 2010)

Usarise said:


> can i cuddle it? :3
> 
> oh and watch this ppl:
> http://z0r.de/7


*weak growl*


----------



## Browder (Mar 23, 2010)

Usarise said:


> can i cuddle it? :3
> 
> oh and watch this ppl:
> http://z0r.de/7



I. Hate. You.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 23, 2010)

Usarise said:


> oh and watch this ppl:
> http://z0r.de/7



I don't want to. :/


----------



## Willow (Mar 23, 2010)

Usarise said:


> can i cuddle it? :3
> 
> oh and watch this ppl:
> http://z0r.de/7


My computer saved me from clicking it...


----------



## Usarise (Mar 23, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I don't want to. :/


do it.  no balls!



Browder said:


> I. Hate. You.


XD 



WillowWulf said:


> *weak growl*


 *cuddles tail and pets willow* :3


oh and this is the worst thing to do at a con:
http://z0r.de/50
well....actually id be pretty epic though >.>


----------



## Tommy (Mar 23, 2010)

Usarise said:


> do it.  no balls!



Make me. :roll:


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 23, 2010)

Usarise said:


> *cuddles tail and pets willow* :3


I read that as *cuddles tail and wets pillow* XD


----------



## Browder (Mar 23, 2010)

Usarise said:


> oh and this is the worst thing to do at a con:
> http://z0r.de/50
> well....actually id be pretty epic though >.>



(why do I keep clicking these?)

Thankfully this one was just silly, and it'd be actually pretty cool.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 23, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Make me. :roll:


its not porn or anything bad....its quite funny! :3    _trust me!_



Wyldfyre said:


> I read that as *cuddles tail and wets pillow* XD


 lol dyslexic much? :3

that reminds me of a joke...
Did you hear about the Dyslexic agnostic insomniac?
He stayed up all night wondering if there really was a dog...


----------



## Foxxtrot (Mar 23, 2010)

Usarise said:


> oh and watch this ppl:
> http://z0r.de/7


 

Ouch.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 23, 2010)

Browder said:


> (why do I keep clicking these?)
> 
> Thankfully this one was just silly, and it'd be actually pretty cool.


 because you love my links! :3
and i know! whoever that bear is he has SKILLZ!

oh and relevant to forum:
http://z0r.de/1484


----------



## Browder (Mar 23, 2010)

Usarise said:


> because you love my links! :3



No.



Usarise said:


> oh and relevant to forum:
> http://z0r.de/1484



Ha, yeah that does seem to be the case here doesn't it?


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 23, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i expected better from you harley. :V





coba said:


> harley man i expected something more blood spilling rape from you but ya falling down the stairs would acualy hurt and that would damage your suit to so ya it would suck either way ;3



you two seemed to have missed what i was joking about. (NSFW)


----------



## Usarise (Mar 23, 2010)

Browder said:


> Ha, yeah that does seem to be the case here doesn't it?


yup    harley has a cure though i bet....or an imunity....



HarleyParanoia said:


> you two seemed to have missed what i was joking about. (NSFW)


 oh....now i get it. XD
oh harley look back...i posted a NSFW link you could paw to! X3


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I has a fluffy tail :3


Yay. Me too. :3


----------



## Riyeko (Mar 24, 2010)

Usarise said:


> thats better than my schools animal..... Racoon.  -_-



Hey my old high school mascot was a blue jay.
A bird.
That suit was _horrid._


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 26, 2010)

My parents are my only ride.  I hope they realize that it is just a hobby.  I think the main reason they are taking me is because it's a "social gathering" of sorts and, being someone with Asperger's, they want me to get out and do what I find difficult (though I'm mainly going to buy art and comics).


----------

